# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger en slapeloosheid

## Blondy

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben hoogzwanger, 39 weken, en ik slaap al weken heel erg slecht.
De laatste nachten zelfs totaal NIET meer.
Dit sloopt mij, uiteraard ben ik al moe en lusteloos vanwege die dikke buik,
maar dan ook nog geen slaap maakt het wel erg ondraaglijk.
Ik heb al een peuter rondlopen van 2,5 jaar en die slaapt helaas overdag bijna niet meer, dus ik kan niet veel gaan liggen als ik dat zou willen.

Nu is mijn vraag of iemand weet of er ook een slaapmiddel bestaat
die ik veilig mag nemen tijdens zwangerschap!?
Heel af en toe neem ik voor de nacht al een dubbele paracetamol,
dan slaap ik nog enigszins.. maar ik wil dit ook niet elke nacht doen en er aan wennen. 

Graag advies, 
ik wil nog niet mijn huisarts bellen maar eerst hier even polsen.

Groet, Blondy

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Blondy,

Lijkt me echt een drama niet slapen! Terwijl je hoogzwanger bent én een kleuter hebt rondlopen.

Enige wat ik weet over slaapmiddelen is dat Oxazepam gebruikt mág worden bij de zwangerschap maar ook met mate. Dus alleen wanneer het hoognodig is.
Wat je wel kunt doen ipv je dokter bellen. Is je apotheek bellen, of er even heengaan. Daar je probleem voorleggen en aan hun vragen welke slaapmiddelen je mag gebruiken nu je hoogzwanger bent.

Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt?
Heel veel sterkte alvast, en hoop dat je laatste weekje(s) wat draagbaarder worden.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Zou je natuurlijke middelen mogen gebruiken?
Daarvoor moet je idd eens raad vragen aan je apotheker ...

Sterkte !!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Blondie,

Over de meeste slaapmiddelen zeggen ze dat je die of niet mag gebruiken bij zwangerschap of met mate en altijd in overleg met je dokter/gynaecoloog.

Wat je wel zou kunnen gebruiken is het natuurlijke middel Valeriaan, hierover vond ik het volgende; 
Kan ik valeriaan gebruiken als ik zwanger ben, wil worden of borstvoeding geef?
U kunt valeriaan veilig gebruiken. Het wordt al jarenlang gebruikt door zwangere vrouwen en vrouwen die borstvoeding geven, zonder nadelige gevolgen voor het kind. 
(bron efarma.nl/apotheek.nl)

Ik heb ook een boek "kruiden & specerijen door marcus A. webb & richard graze", daarin staat een hoofdstuk kruiden voor zwangere vrouwen en bij borstvoeding;
Het drinken van kamille, citroenmelisse of hopthee voor het slapen gaan zorgt voor een goede nachtrust, dus kan je dat eventueel ook proberen  :Smile: 

Heel veel sterkte en slaap toegewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

